# TD04 subaru turbo, what oil feed line/restrictor?



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

im building a custom kit with a TD04 for a friend of mine...i know i know too small blah blah...bare with me haha. i on my car am currently running a garrett t3 with an oil restrictor. just curious to see if anyone has run a suby wrx turbo and am seeing what they have run for an oil feed line and if they ran a restrictor. ive heard that the turbos done need much oil pressure and too much will put oil past the seals (fixed! thanks man). ive searched high and low on this turbo, google, NASIOC, here, nothing....cept one dude with a custom 8v kit but the turbo is straight up and down witht he comp housing straight up







he told me hes running either a 1/4" or 3/8" line hah
anyone?
sick car for cliks











_Modified by sxracer001 at 4:41 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-BumpIt(1220557915987)*

up


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1220557915987) (sxracer001)*

It's a general misconception that there are "Seals" in a turbo. There are no "seals" on a turbo per say. They are more closely related to that of Piston Rings.
You won't blow your "seals" because of no restrictor, you'll just burn oil through the exhaust if you are putting to much oil through it. Nothing actually "seals" in a turbo.
I would recommend starting with no restrictor at all and slowly move up until it's not blowing smoke anymore. You're oil pressure will be the same regardless of your restrictor, so it wont matter what your oil pressure is running at, it's the volume you need to be concerned about.
It's better to piss oil out of your exhaust, then to cease the turbo up with too small of a restictor. I Would recommend you find out what oil pressure and restrictor the turbo uses from the factory, and go from there. if you have to do it "by chance", then start with no restrictor .
Hope this helps.



_Modified by footose_reloaded at 4:25 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i was thinkin of starting that way anyhow. thanks man it def helped, anyplace you know of to get different sized restrictors?. also i was told stock didnt use restrictors. also, oil pressure it around the same as a vw, but was told the turbos didnt get very good pressure from the engine for some reason, ill throw a post up on the suby forums and find out


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

That's a mitsubishi turbo I have a tdo5h on my jetta with no restrictor. works great.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what size oil line did you use?


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

I think I went with AN-4 on mine - it's a metric fitting - I think 10mm x1.25mm thread, I dont' recall exactly.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you had no oil restrictor as well?


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

No, I have an oil restrictor - my oil pressure gauge gets as high as 70 psi, I think the turbo really just needs a steady trickle of oil.
I took a set screw from home depot, tapped the inside of the AN fitting to accept the set screw, then drilled a 1/4" hole in the center of the set screw. 
$1.60 oil restrictor


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmm thats very helpful, any info o your setup/pics?


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ijcameron)*

Ya my pressure gauge is around 70 - 80 @ WOT, and like 20 - 30 at idle..but what I'm saying is the pressure really doesn't matter, because the pressure isn't going to be changing too much, even if you completely block off the line, the car oil pressure isn't going to change. 
To make a restrictor, just get a regular plug and drill a hole into it. Get a few of them and keep going to town.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

regular plug? not sure what you mean. i was reading up there, the guy uses an npt fitting in the turbo (btw what size are the threads in the turbo???) and tapped some threads in it, uses set screws to make own restrictor


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

I guess that works too


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_regular plug? not sure what you mean. i was reading up there, the guy uses an npt fitting in the turbo (btw what size are the threads in the turbo???) and tapped some threads in it, uses set screws to make own restrictor

I don't have any pics, sorry.
I took the idea off the net - I think it was on http://www.homemadeturbo.com
Here's another description of what I did:
http://zilvia.net/f/chat/72026....html


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what kind of setup are you running? turbo? engine? oil feed origin?


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

here


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool beans, thanks dude


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

up for more info on what people use


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Winston_Taco)*

Winston_Taco, is that a ABA motor in your picture?


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yea thats an aba, profile says 98 wolfsburg


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

OK, thanks. Just making sure it was a picture of his car and not a random one.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i ran this turbo on my 2.0, its a m10x*1.5* and it DOES NOT need a oil restrictor...if you look in the oil hole it essentially has one itself.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmm ill have to triple check that threading when i get a chance
pm sent
where did you get/ how did you make your oil feed stuff?


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6andCabbyMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6andCabbyMan* »_Winston_Taco, is that a ABA motor in your picture?

yes its an obd1 with all the obd2 bits applied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_
where did you get/ how did you make your oil feed stuff?

I'm pretty sure mine came from McMaster Carr, with the ends already attached.
Check the threads at the oil filter - I "think" they are 10 x1.5mm also. So, 10 x 1.5mm on both ends. Measure for the length you need, and then pick it out at McMaster Carr.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmm bump for more ideas, seems people use both -3an and -4an, some with restrictors, some not.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_hmm bump for more ideas, seems people use both -3an and -4an, some with restrictors, some not. 
take it from somebody who ran this turbo and now has a Big16g in its place with the same fittings...-3an is ALL YOU NEED...and i still dont run a restrictor with ZERO problems...
/thread


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha alright man, looks like that will be the route ill take, thanks a bunch for the help. can anyone tell what size oil line this is? i know iys smaller than a -4an but im not sure, pretty sure its an ebay line of some sort


----------

